# Airborne Unit Questions



## WhiskeyMike (Sep 24, 2016)

Hey gents, was wondering if any of y'all could help out a jarhead in search of some knowledge from those who have been in an airborne unit. 

Little background, I'm currently active duty in the USMC (infantry) and am looking to cross deck over to the Army (airborne infantry) or Air Force (TACP). I really want to be in an airborne unit, just really wanna jump out of some perfectly good aircraft, but from what my few Army buddies have told me, all hopes and dreams die in airborne units (specifically the 82nd). They mostly said just due to the level of stupidity within the command but you're gonna find that anywhere. I've searched the forums trying to find a little bit about what life is like as airborne infantry but I'm mostly just finding kids asking questions about their contracts and whatnot. 

So my question is what is life like in an airborne unit? How often do you actually jump? Anything and everything you can tell me from your experience helps. Thanks everyone.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 25, 2016)

You were an infantryman and don't understand that people in the infantry will complain about it?


----------



## Teufel (Sep 25, 2016)

You can tell when things get bad because everyone stops bitching.  It's like a CH-46: it's not a problem if it leaks oil but you should start worrying if it stops.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 25, 2016)

WhiskeyMike said:


> Hey gents, was wondering if any of y'all could help out a jarhead in search of some knowledge from those who have been in an airborne unit.
> 
> Little background, I'm currently active duty in the USMC (infantry) and am looking to cross deck over to the Army (airborne infantry) or Air Force (TACP). I really want to be in an airborne unit, just really wanna jump out of some perfectly good aircraft, but from what my few Army buddies have told me, all hopes and dreams die in airborne units (specifically the 82nd). They mostly said just due to the level of stupidity within the command but you're gonna find that anywhere. I've searched the forums trying to find a little bit about what life is like as airborne infantry but I'm mostly just finding kids asking questions about their contracts and whatnot.
> 
> So my question is what is life like in an airborne unit? How often do you actually jump? Anything and everything you can tell me from your experience helps. Thanks everyone.



Here's the back story (how I remember it), and depending on when the person you talked to served, they might have jumped alot or very little (losing pay was not uncommon):

Mid 90's Clinton cut the budget, so jumps were few because it's expensive
Gee Dub comes in, increases everything, More jumps
9/11 happens now you are jumping for pay if you are lucky
OIF/OEF die down, people start jumping more
President Obama decides Airborne is too expensive and whacks a good portion of the Program

Don't forget for the last 15 years the Air Force has been smoked as well.
Getting planes was sometimes very challenging!

Now a days 82nd jumps enough to stay current and proficient.
I assume SOF does to, but someone else can attest to that....


----------



## WhiskeyMike (Sep 25, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> You were an infantryman and don't understand that people in the infantry will complain about it?


Lol no I understand guys complaining about it. Every infantryman is going to complain, it's therapeutic. I'm just saying the way these guys made it sound it seems like it's a whole new level of fuckery.


----------



## WhiskeyMike (Sep 25, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Here's the back story (how I remember it), and depending on when the person you talked to served, they might have jumped alot or very little (losing pay was not uncommon):
> 
> Mid 90's Clinton cut the budget, so jumps were few because it's expensive
> Gee Dub comes in, increases everything, More jumps
> ...


Thank you, that was very helpful. Coming from the Marine Corps, I haven't really taken the budget of other branches into account considering the Corps is always scraping from the bottom and taking hand me downs. But that all definitely makes sense.


----------



## Etype (Sep 28, 2016)

WhiskeyMike said:


> Hey gents, was wondering if any of y'all could help out a jarhead in search of some knowledge from those who have been in an airborne unit.
> 
> Little background, I'm currently active duty in the USMC (infantry) and am looking to cross deck over to the Army (airborne infantry) or Air Force (TACP). I really want to be in an airborne unit, just really wanna jump out of some perfectly good aircraft, but from what my few Army buddies have told me, all hopes and dreams die in airborne units (specifically the 82nd). They mostly said just due to the level of stupidity within the command but you're gonna find that anywhere. I've searched the forums trying to find a little bit about what life is like as airborne infantry but I'm mostly just finding kids asking questions about their contracts and whatnot.
> 
> So my question is what is life like in an airborne unit? How often do you actually jump? Anything and everything you can tell me from your experience helps. Thanks everyone.


Wouldn't it be shorter route to go to one of the Marine units that jumps?


----------



## WhiskeyMike (Sep 29, 2016)

Etype said:


> Wouldn't it be shorter route to go to one of the Marine units that jumps?


We don't have airborne infantry. The only Marines that jump (that I'm aware of) are recon and MARSOC. But frankly, I just can't see myself staying in this branch. Looking for a change of scenery.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 30, 2016)

What about ANGLICO or EOD? Both of those MOS's have the capability to go jump.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 30, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> What about ANGLICO or EOD? Both of those MOS's have the capability to go jump.



I think it has been established he wants to leave the Corps


----------



## Gunz (Sep 30, 2016)

WhiskeyMike said:


> We don't have airborne infantry. The only Marines that jump (that I'm aware of) are recon and MARSOC. But frankly, I just can't see myself staying in this branch. Looking for a change of scenery.



Just my 2c...I think a lot of what you get out of any combat arms unit is what _you_ put into it, what _you_ make of it. I don't think you'll ever get away from people who bitch no matter what branch or unit you end up in. But I wish you luck and hope you get to jump out of planes.

82nd Airborne: Life in a New Sparta


----------



## WhiskeyMike (Sep 30, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Just my 2c...I think a lot of what you get out of any combat arms unit is what _you_ put into it, what _you_ make of it. I don't think you'll ever get away from people who bitch no matter what branch or unit you end up in. But I wish you luck and hope you get to jump out of planes.
> 
> 82nd Airborne: Life in a New Sparta


Totally agree. Just trying to see if there was something unique in terms of suck for those units. Love the article. Gave me a moto chub.


----------

